# RX200S vs Fuchai 213



## GrantRez420 (8/8/16)

Well as the title suggests, I would like to hear from you guys which you prefer?

Looking for a decent "full power" mod and these 2 seem to be great value for money, kinda torn on what to choose, but leaning towards the fuchai as it gets slightly better ratings..

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (8/8/16)

Watch this video before you consider the fuchai.seems like it cant do the advertised wattage and temp control seems off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (9/8/16)

I am actually very happy vaping the fuchai as my daily to go mod..TC working fine..i think all the fuchais come with the V2 firmware where the TC issue was sorted. 
Battery life is great..i get almost 2 days off 2x LG turds 3000mah.
You should try a buddies or at a store before making your choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (9/8/16)

my personal opinion is i love the look of the 213 and the fuchai but non upgradable firmware is a turn off for me.and the fact that you cant only get around 150w put me off and the peace of mind of having the wattage load split between 3 cells if you are planning on running low ohm high wattage builds i would get a rolo stick 3 hg2 cells in and either get lots of battery life at 50watts or so or run high wattage build with decent battery life
personally i run quad coil fused claptons at .22ohm @ 140w in tornado rdtas and a get a 2 days of battery life on two rolos (rx200 and a rx200s)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Well as the title suggests, I would like to hear from you guys which you prefer?
> 
> Looking for a decent "full power" mod and these 2 seem to be great value for money, kinda torn on what to choose, but leaning towards the fuchai as it gets slightly better ratings..
> 
> Thoughts?



Hi @GrantRez420 
I dont know all the differences and details like the reviewers and the informed guys above
But just wanted to emphasise the size difference. The RX is not so easy to carry around and its heavier. Also quite bulky so not pocket friendly. I have the RX200 and for that reason it pretty much stays at home. I like it a lot but its not a portable solution for me. I dont have the Fuchai but have held one.

If you havent held these devices in your hand yet, perhaps just try that before you decide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (9/8/16)

I'd go for the Smok H-Priv. Cheaper than the Sigelei (and delivers the full wattage with working TC), around the same price as the RX200S but without the bulk. As part of the fight between Daniel DJLsb and Sigelei, one of the Sigelei staff asked him what he thought was a good mod and he answered that Sigelei should make mods like the H-Priv. That's good enough for me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I'd go for the Smok H-Priv. Cheaper than the Sigelei (and delivers the full wattage with working TC), around the same price as the RX200S but without the bulk. As part of the fight between Daniel DJLsb and Sigelei, one of the Sigelei staff asked him what he thought was a good mod and he answered that Sigelei should make mods like the H-Priv. That's good enough for me.



Second this, I don't know anyone who owns a H-priv that has a single bad thing to say about it. Just FYI the H-priv is so good because Daniel did beta testing and helped develop it. They even made him a few with his logo on the battery cover:



The fuchai is a stripped down version of an already dubious mod, and the RX200s has an upgrade that's almost here which in all likely hood will retail at the same price as the current model, so neither.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (9/8/16)

It's gone come down to the look and feel mostly. I've had the rx loved how it worked but couldn't carry it anywhere so got rid of it. I don't need 200 watts as I never go above 65 anyway but the battery life is great. And most of the 200w mods r very reliable for the basics. So go for Wat looks and feels best. I ended up choosing a minkin as it looks and feels very tidy. It's all gonna b about the look and feel of it as the h-priv, rx, siglei, cuboid.... R all gonna give u plenty power

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (9/8/16)

Im chatting under experience of owning both these Mods. I "loved" my RX but since having them from the get go (black rx200 then white rx200 then red/black rx200 and then my grey RX200S finally) the size has started to play a role for me along with the struggle of worrying each and every time I put a atomizer on it. I decided about a month back to pickup a Fuchai 213 as the original 213 got so much attention however was out of my budget (be it bad in some eyes other people were extremely happy with it). I have to say since then I have not picked up my RX200s other than to do a coil rebuild on. The Fuchai is awesome, the active screen is a really neat feature monitoring all stats live and overall feels like a solid built mod. The pre-heat function is great allowing my coils to fire at 75W for 0.6 seconds then lowing itself back to my comfortable 50W drags for the rest. The fact that I dont have to worry about buggering up my 510 is a huge plus on the 213 for me. 

Form factor plays a huge role to in a mod I plan to carry with me all day, the Fuchai is slim, really well fitting in the hand and overall a great mod to carry in my pockets or cart around in the car (fits in compartments). While the RX200 does score on battery life you will be carrying somewhat of a large device around with you which at times can be frustrating (like a very bulky wallet), lets just say that the Fuchai also gets alot less weird looks from general public when vaping out and about, the RX looks like a monster haha.

Fuchai Pros for me

Amazing Screen
Pre Heat Function
Form Factor
Box comes with a sleeve included
Solid Build
RX200s Pros for me

Battery Life
Relatively ergonomic to hold
Good screen (just shows the standard stuff)
Im not going to do the cons of either as it is highly subjective however the Fuchai will need some tweaking for a good TC mode and the RX has a very very effy 510. Bear in mind I dont vape ever! over 90W so the fact that the 213 is in theory only a 133W has not bothered me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jono90 (9/8/16)

At the end of the day as @Soprono says form factor is a huge role. if its your only mod then i guess the fuchai is better from the portable factor.
but if got other small mods for when your out and about then the rolo can be a great home mod. (i use a ipv5 as my going out mod)
it just comes down to lots of power and good battery life with large form factor or average power with smaller form factor.
i must admit that i havent had any 510 issues with my rolos but i could of just been lucky with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibo (9/8/16)

2 very good mods imo. 
I have the fuchai and I love it. The weight size etc it's perfect for me. I don't ever Vape over 60 w so all the hype that it doesn't do as advertised is of no concern to me. Have a friend who sold the rx for the fuchai. However comes down to preference. Test drive both of possible but if you not going to Vape at high wattage I recommend the fuchai

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (9/8/16)

Lastly to add to the above, come to Vape Con  You will have a flood of members with both of these or with either and give it go. Few specials on the rounds to for the day so never know what you would walk out with and at what saving.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## GrantRez420 (9/8/16)

Thanks a lot guys! I reiterate, this is a great community of people.

I think I'm gonna go for the fuchai, based on 2 points; it looks and feels better in hand, and second, I doubt I will ever use more than 120w or 140w so the "false figures" of the fuchai won't bother me at all!

Thanks peeps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GrantRez420 (11/8/16)

Just an update... Thanks to @RichJB for suggesting the Smok H-priv.
After a ton of research I have been convinced that the Smok is a superior device!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yagya (11/8/16)

Glad it works for you.. just keen to see how its going to hold up against Sigelei213 ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

Thanks, Grant, I hope it works for you. I have been thinking about a two-battery 150W+ mod for a while and I looked up a lot of reviews and figures. The H-Priv stood out for me as the best of the bunch in terms of reviews/price/performance balance. It's odd because I'm not ordinarily a Smok fan. I dislike their juice-guzzling multiple-coil tanks that get drained in a dozen hits, and think their new four-battery 400W mod is ridiculous. But with the H-Priv, they seemed to hit that rare sweet spot between being sensible and being driven by high performance. If I had to buy a 200W mod today, that's the one I'd get with my eyes closed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GrantRez420 (11/8/16)

I really like the sig but those false figures kinda scare me after further research.
The rx200s is oddly shaped and needs too many batteries, and of course the 510 problem is not cool.

I have zero experience with Smok hardware but hey, with ratings and reviews behind it I'm glad to pull the trigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)

Hope your happy with it @GrantRez420 ,I pulled the trigger on the 213 today,one thing I've picked up about relying on reviews and ratings purely is that these reviewers have tested a truck load of mods and also comes down to personal preference, as a new vaper things that matter to these experienced guys might not matter to you,so its always best to test out a device for yourself if you can before relying purely on reviews,Im not saying don't watch or trust reviews, all I'm saying is use it as a reference only haha but thats just my 2c,happy vaping and be sure to get urself a battery charger if you dont have one as the h-priv doesnt charge through USB as far as I know(and its a good idea to have one any way)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MR_F (12/8/16)

I agree with @moolies86 Get yourself a charger whether or not it has a usb charging port a dual mod device means you need 4 batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrantRez420 (12/8/16)

Thanks for the heads-up guys, but I'm already sorted with batteries and a charger for my other mods.
I will give some feedback on the mod later once I have had it and ran it for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/8/16)

Hey, just my 10c input. i am getting a RX2/3, 2 cell comfort for going out, 3 battery powerhouse if needed, 25mm tanks and drippers fit nice, i also dont like the RX200s size but i have my eye on a TFV8 which i have enjoyed vaping on at 140watts, so a 213 just wont cut it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/8/16)

got a fuchai and man im in love with this thing.
the biggest win for me is the pre-fire, which at time of purchase i didn't even know it had. - it was pre firing at 100W before i realized what was going on. haha
set my pre-fire at 25w for 0.6 and then down to 16w - is my sweet spot. - note i have a subtank mini with a 0.5ohm single coil with 6mg juice.

and the orange makes me feel like im vaping on a Lamborghini vroooom!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

